# color? Rec red almond?



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

*color? Ash red and?*

From kite hen and almond cock


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm no almond expert but I think that one will moult into a nice looking almond. It looks like a much darker version of the young almonds I have been able to produce. 

It might carry Rec Red but it doesn't look like the Deroy I have. Here is a young Rec Red Almond that mine produced this spring.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










It will be interesting to hear from the experienced almond breeders.

Tim


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Wondering if this is Ash red actually because of the blue in the tail and wing primaries? But the dark black feathers have me thinking almond is still a part of it.


----------



## TimJ (Apr 24, 2008)

They change a lot in their first moult so until then it might be hard to tell. I think it is a good kite almond that is just showing a lot of bronze. 

I have a suspected ash red almond youngster who is nearly white. The tail and flights have no color at all.

What does the almond cock look like?

Tim


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

Tim,
I realize this is an old post but I produced a young bird this spring that looks just like the one you are holding in the picture above. Is this a Deroy? Do you have a picture of it after the molt or a couple of years down the road? I really enjoy working with these almonds. Trying to learn more about them.
Thanks, Dean


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a link to some photos of almonds. There are a couple pics of an ash red almond and a deroy.

http://808roll.wix.com/hawaiianstylerollaz#!other-birds/cbpj


----------



## earlofwood (Jul 1, 2012)

*Great Link*

Thanks for the link Dexter! These are your birds I assume? Lots of good loft ideas on your page. Thanks for sharing. 
Dean


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Dean. Yes, those are some of my birds.


----------



## jabadao (Jun 11, 2011)

bigislerollers said:


> Here is a link to some photos of almonds. There are a couple pics of an ash red almond and a deroy.
> 
> http://808roll.wix.com/hawaiianstylerollaz#!other-birds/cbpj


Nice birds,congratulation.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Agreed. Those are some good photos of different almond types


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

bigislerollers said:


> Here is a link to some photos of almonds. There are a couple pics of an ash red almond and a deroy.
> 
> http://808roll.wix.com/hawaiianstylerollaz#!other-birds/cbpj


I have updated pics of the first bird now that I'll post. My first almond. A little hen. I forgot she looked like this! Amazing!

I see on your site you have Mosaic (rec red showing black). That's shows as a false almond correct. I have some 'almonds' someone gave me but they are hyper saturated red color and I haven't seen them getting much more break with molts the way normal almond does. More info on this? What should I be pairing them with ?


----------

